# Philanthropist Elie Hirschfeld Donates Art Collection to the New York Historical Society



## jackshak (Jul 5, 2020)

“The art, dating from the mid-19th through the 21st centuries, includes works by artists from movements associated with New York City like the Ashcan School, Abstract Expressionism and Pop Art as well as international artists with a feeling for the city… Elie Hirschfeld


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 5, 2020)

Historical Society is a lovely place.  It is on Central Park West a few blocks below the Museum of Natural History.
Elegant place.
(great coffee also)


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for the information.  East coast is so lucky to have all those great buildings, and then to have them so close to each other.


----------

